# Philosophical or meaningful tattoos



## bleedingheartcommie

Philosophical or meaningful tattoos.

I'm considering getting a tattoo of the following statement. 

*This statement is false.*

If it is true then it's false, and if it's false, it's true.

The tattoo would be a life long reminder of the absolute reciprocity of duality.



Do you have a tattoo that is significant to the way you live, want to live, or interpret life?  What is it?  Has its meaning changed since you got it?  Post a pic!

If not, is there a meaningful tattoo that you would like to get?

BHC


----------



## Portillo

FTW (Fuck the World).


----------



## Caroline

nice, i like that idea! (false statement).

I used to want to have "don't take yourself too seriously" scribbled on my arm in small letters, but that was a while ago, take myself a little too seriously for that now.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

for me tattoo can easily be seen as opposite to philosophical and meaningful
the whole permanency kills the possible genuine openness of the intention


----------



## L2R

these have come in handy


----------



## Raw Evil

Impacto Profundo said:


> these have come in handy



This I like.


----------



## Pillthrill

I have a phoenix. I was drawn to this mythological bird because when it dies it bursts into flames and is reborn from the ashes. I had been through a lot of difficult things in my life and had recently had ended a VERY difficult and abusive relationship. This tattoo was to serve as a reminder that I have lived through these things and became stronger. I am, indestructible.


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

Portillo said:


> FTW (Fuck the World).


Is this a current tat or one you are considering getting?




Caroline said:


> nice, i like that idea! (false statement).
> 
> I used to want to have "don't take yourself too seriously" scribbled on my arm in small letters, but that was a while ago, take myself a little too seriously for that now.



For real? or were you just being ironic?


I also wanted to get "you sold out" when i was younger so that when I inevitably joined the rat race, I'd be reminded of how I used to view the type of person I expected to become.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Impacto and pillthrill, great tattoos!

I'm not a tattoo kind of guy myself, but if I were to get one that's philosophically meaningful, it would probably be a short Chinese poem about the fleetingness of human existence, in the original classical Chinese. Then when people saw the cliched 'Chinese character tattoo' and asked me what it said, I could drop something heavy on them.


----------



## Caroline

bleedingheartcommie said:


> Is this a current tat or one you are considering getting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For real? or were you just being ironic?
> 
> 
> I also wanted to get "you sold out" when i was younger so that when I inevitably joined the rat race, I'd be reminded of how I used to view the type of person I expected to become.




no i wasn't being ironic, i would have gotten it if i could afford it at the time, but times change right, i really like yours, i feel like our would-have-been tattoos are not would-have-been stories of synergy


----------



## L2R

i really want to get a delta branded onto my shoulder to signify my recognition of being a slave

that and i like triangles


----------



## toa$t

I have this on my side:

"Nature has placed mankind under the governance of two sovereign masters, pain and pleasure. It is for them alone to point out what we ought to do, as well as to determine what we shall do. On the one hand the standard of right and wrong, on the other the chain of causes and effects, are fastened to their throne."

It's a quotation from a fellow named Jeremy Bentham, and the opening passage of the book in which he introduced the ethical theory by which I try to live my life.


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

Ouch    that's a freaking essay!


----------



## toa$t

Number of sittings: 1
Number of hours: 6
Milligrams of tramadol consumed: 600
Number of seizures had from irresponsibly taking too much tramadol without doing my homework: 0


----------



## mav3rick

Yay! 

Tattoos! One of my most loved things.. I'm covered in them, lol, I'd say the count would be close to 30! 

I have *"carpe diem, carpe noctem"* on my wrist. My sister has severe depression and I moved back to live closer to her to help her out with stuff, anywho, one day her depression was really bad so I asked her 'if you could do anything right now, what would it be?' She replied, stating that she wanted to get a piercing. So, we went to the Tattoo studio I was working at, at the time and booked her in. We were waiting and she was super nervous so I said I'd get a tattoo during the entire process of her piercing.  I thought it was fitting, spur of the moment thing to get my sis a bit happier, seize the day! seize the night!  So, that tattoo has the most meaning behind it for me!

I have a few all-seeing eyes and kinda cult-ish type work on me..  I also have the lyrics to my favourite song on my arm! Pogo by Digitalism!

_"its been quite a while since I could experience your brightness, now you've got a brighter smile and I think I'm going to like it, I'll be out of this space as soon as you tell me where the light is because we can be the fire for this night"_



Mav


----------



## L2R

in my wackier daze i wanted to shave my head and pointlessly tattoo:
"*elemental forces caused this egg to hatch*"
on my scalp


----------



## azzazza !?

toa$t said:


> a fellow named Jeremy Bentham



funny chap that one; got himself stuffed after his death and put in a closet. he instructed that he was to be taken out and put at the table with his (living) colleagues when the board of directors met annually.


----------



## Roger&Me

I want this as a tattoo :D (preferably down the length of my penis, but arm would suffice). 






'Tis the most elegant thing mine eyes hath gazed upon.


----------



## capstone

I've always wanted the eye of Re on my palm, so every time I waved at someone they could see the eye of Big Brother. Just haven't had the balls to do it yet.

I do have Death standing on a bunch of skulls on my forearm, though. Whenever someone I know dies, I go to the tattoo parlor to get another skull added. Death standing on all my dead friends, pretty dark, eh? Its there to constantly remind me to not have mortal fear, embracing the natural process when it comes, instead.


----------



## rincewindrocks

i have a peace sign on my shoulder, but as far as meaningful tattoos, my fav is the K i got from the lady in slidell after helping clean out her house post-Katrina

btw, to the OP, that reminds me of that famous painting (can't remember the name right now) of the pipe and the caption says (in french) "this is not a pipe"


----------



## toa$t

azzazza !? said:


> funny chap that one; got himself stuffed after his death and put in a closet. he instructed that he was to be taken out and put at the table with his (living) colleagues when the board of directors met annually.



his head is often stolen as a prank, and held for 'ransom'.


----------



## naginnudej

bleedingheartcommie said:


> Philosophical or meaningful tattoos.
> 
> I'm considering getting a tattoo of the following statement.
> 
> *This statement is false.*
> 
> If it is true then it's false, and if it's false, it's true.
> 
> The tattoo would be a life long reminder of the absolute reciprocity of duality.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a tattoo that is significant to the way you live, want to live, or interpret life?  What is it?  Has its meaning changed since you got it?  Post a pic!
> 
> If not, is there a meaningful tattoo that you would like to get?
> 
> BHC



Fan of Kurt Godel by any chance?


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

never heard of him.  Who is he? recommend anything by him?


I originally heard the this statement is false thing from Alan Watts.


----------



## Jamshyd

*waits impatiently for Vegan to post his 5-MeO-DMT tattoo* :D. 

Me? I plan on eventually putting an Oroboros (snake eating its own tail) on my back.


----------



## redpenguin01

I've been thinking about getting a Shoki and Oni tattoo soon... just a matter of time before I set an appointment.  

In this depiction by Kwinabe Gyosai, the shoki (god of justice) represents the government... and the oni (the devils) are sitting around a board game leading out their otherwise peaceful lives.  The shoki represents the oppressive government.. and its oni represents the demonized citizens.  Traditionally, the shoki and oni are placed above the doorways of business men to ward off demons, but I like this representation better for my life.  





NOBODY TAKE MY IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I will be depressed.


----------



## toa$t

that's really fucking badass.


----------



## Sweet P

Here's mine...






The molecular structure of methamphetamine. Means a lot to me.


----------



## llyando

Sweet P said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The molecular structure of methamphetamine. Means a lot to me.



Absolutely took the cake with that one. Awesome.






I'm going to get the endless knot on my the palm up-side of my right wrist. Going for the black one.


----------



## Sentience

Jamshyd said:


> *waits impatiently for Vegan to post his 5-MeO-DMT tattoo* :D.
> 
> Me? I plan on eventually putting an Oroboros (snake eating its own tail) on my back.





My dragon (fulll back tattoo) was inspired by the plumed serpent of Mayan/Aztec mythology. However, I didnt like the look of it, so I used a Japanese dragon body with a western dragon head with Chinese antler horns and seraphim wings in darker rainbow colors.


----------



## Sweet P

Another tat I'm thinking of getting. I created it using PhotoShop and Picasa.


----------



## L2R

^put in small print inside brackets underneath: (just like everyone else)


----------



## Sweet P

^ No, cos that wouldn't be true. Most people don't act like individuals.


----------



## L2R

^the pursuit for "individualistic recognition" is extremely common. 

but anyway, since you act uniquely, wouldn't such a tattoo be a bit obvious and redundant?


----------



## Sweet P

Impacto Profundo said:


> ^the pursuit for "individualistic recognition" is extremely common.



It's common, but often done in the wrong ways. Just think of all the kids who "rebel" and show their "individualiy" by becoming goth or part of some other subculture. There's no individuality in that.



Impacto Profundo said:


> but anyway, since you act uniquely, wouldn't such a tattoo be a bit obvious and redundant?



Possibly, yes.


----------



## L2R

you're a ewe-neek and bootifull flowsnake


----------



## CAPSLOCK

*cringe*


----------



## plug in baby

I remember a few years back there was a photo in the gallery of a bluelighter with 5meodmt (I think?) tattooed on his wrist.

Does anyone remember this? I thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## L2R

^that's vegan.


----------



## Sweet P

llyando said:


> Absolutely took the cake with that one. Awesome.



Shortly after I got it done, I had an appointment with my doctor, and he immediately recognised it and said "you certainly love your meth, don't you?"


----------



## llyando

Sweet P said:


> Shortly after I got it done, I had an appointment with my doctor, and he immediately recognised it and said "you certainly love your meth, don't you?"



Methamphetamine






MDMA





Though the images meanings are lost on me it's interesting to note just how those two slight differences are most important.


----------



## vegan

^^ wow! slow down! there are no slight differences in chemistry !!!

remember what are O, O2, H, H2o, C, C2O ?
slight differences? good luck breathing CO then


----------



## llyando

vegan said:


> ^^ wow! slow down! there are no slight differences in chemistry !!!
> 
> remember what are O, O2, H, H2o, C, C2O ?
> slight differences? good luck breathing CO then



Funny stuff for sure. I meant just in the drawings of them. It looks slight.


----------

